# HID Headlamp and Ballast replacement



## danroutan (Feb 26, 2015)

We had an issue where water was getting into our right side (passengear) headlamp assembly.

I replaced the HID bulb and it still wasn't working properly. I pulled the headlamp assembly completely out and noticed that the ballast control unit was rusty.

This part was hard to find, but I found a Camaro part on ebay that works:
Example: https://www.ebay.com/i/182910220517?chn=ps

Just search for Camaro Headlight Ballast and you should find it.

Thought this might help someone else.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

How did you get HID headlights on your Routan? What trim do you have?

I have SEL and I have halogen headlights and they suck.


----------

